# Last day and a half to join the Genesis Codex



## TripleRedEye (Nov 29, 2021)

Well the leaves are rattling and the stars are calling, it’s finally time for Genis to have an official launch! I'm proud to say we've come so far since they were just a mere concept between a few close friends, though this said we are still working on the website and creating resources! That aside we welcome you all to come and join in the event as there’s a Free Standard MYO and up to 3 Mutations available per person. You have to be quick however as the window for claims will be closing at 11;45PM EST on the 30th!

There is only a day and a half left to snag your free MYO! 

all information on how to join can be found here!








						1 Week MYO Event, Genis Launch by MidnightMonstros on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------

